# NMH & POTS



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Has anyone heard of these before? One is Neurally Mediated Hypotension I believe and the other is a type of orthostatic tachycardia. Here is an article on them relating to fibro/cfs: http://www.in.nl/sites/me-cvs/E1998/TT_TEST.TXT


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes I have heard of both of those. I had the Tilt Table Test and was diagnosed with NMH. SusanP also has it. We are both currently receiving treatment for NMH, but not seeing much in the way of results. My symptoms remain the same. And, on a personal note, it's a pain in the rear!







Here's another link that talks about NMH: http://www.heartcareassociates.info/neurosyn.html


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks MrsM! That was a very informative link. I learned a lot. I think we discussed this a little bit in the past when I was here, but I didn't recall the name of the condition. I think I have a little case of this. I get light-headed upon standing, especially from a crouched position (noticed this when I first became pregnant) and when I am in the heat too much. Even more so, I think my brother-in-law has this. He recently had to retire because of it (worked with machinery). I don't actually pass out yet, but my brother-in-law does. I used to pass out in church in my puberty years though. This is all beginning to make sense! (Well at least this part). All together it is one big mess though (or as you may say a real "PITA!"What meds are you on? M. (formerly moldie/unmoulded)







Did you know it was me?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yes, I recognized you by you signing many of your posts as UM.







I take a beta blocker, am on increased sodium (salt) intake, and increased water intake. I've tried various supplements (at my doctor's suggestion) and the like. I found a link a while back about what you are talking about "Postural Hypotension" - Where you get dizzy when going from sitting to standing. I'll see if I can find that. It's interesting because they are 2 seperate disorders, yet overlapping. Here we go: http://www.icomm.ca/geneinfo/orthhypo.htm http://www.drdaveanddee.com/hypotension.html


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

More food for thought. Yes, mine is postural not what I would consider vertigo. They do give it a lot of names and a lot of reasons. I think it is an involuntary autonomic response for me. I wonder what nutritional insufficiencies they might have been talking about other than the salt. I'm sorry none of it has been helping yet. I haven't been on the other boards since Jeff said I was behaving like a moron for taking someone to task because she was doing her behind the scenes manuevers badmouthing and harrassing a fellow member here that has shown nothing but kindness and dignity to everyone she encounters. I can't stand hipocracy. So, I have basically banned myself. I'm enjoying the peace and quiet of Christian's board. He has been able to keep order over there and has not put up with trouble-makers. We have had some interesting discussions. But, I really miss you guys and gals here because you are my fibro buddies. So, I thought I would drop in and say "Hi" now and then.Take care, and I will see you around from time to time. UM


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Uhhh, one thing though. There are so many far left liberals there I think I am being eaten alive. I'm a Democrat, but I'm a little too conservative for that board. Seriously thinking of going on the "temporary" War in Iraq board here just to feel like I'm not some sort of oddball.Ooops! Just went back there for a better look. What was I thinking!







I told you I didn't feel well today.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Back to the topic in hand... Moulage, have you talked to a doctor about your postural hypotension?MrsM, I recently started taking slow sodium again for the NMH (after my rheumatologist ascribed its good effects that wore off last time as 'placebo'), and my doctor told me to reduce the amount of water I was drinking each day to 1 1/2 litres. Fingers crossed it will help as with the warmer weather I'm getting to the about-to-faint stage a lot quicker than during the cold weather!How much sodium do you take per day? I'm on 3.6 grams. And how much water do you drink? What supplements did your doctor mention? Sorry, have we had this conversation already?! lol, I really can't remember. Forgive me if we have.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

*How much sodium do you take per day? * I don't take a sodium pill, and he's never told me an actual amount, rather he told me "to be generous with the salt shaker". And that way I use my own discretion. (Could be a very bad thing - LOL) *And how much water do you drink? * Well, if I were still following what the cardiologist said I'd be up to 3 liters a day. (what a dope!!) I still just drink my normal 2 liters a day (for the IBS and Endo, that is my maintenance amount) *What supplements did your doctor mention?* I took something called Adrenogen (by Metagenics), but it didn't help, and after upping my dose it made my insomnia much worse, and turned my urine a florescent color. He also had me taking some other supplement, but the name escapes me at the moment. Currently I am not taking any additional supplements. *Sorry, have we had this conversation already?! * Heck if I know!







We're in the same boat on remembering that!







Hope this helps!


----------

